# bull s#$t reds on sikes



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

ive fished with every type of bait i can find for the last 3 years on bob sikes bridge and have yet to hook a red fish or anything big :banghead but i will not give up after seeing pics of last nights haul at 3mb i will continue my pursuit of a red fish


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Make the short drive over to 3 mile and tear them up.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

What rig have you been using?


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

might want to look into getting a yearly pass ($20) to Ft. Pickens.. its easy to fish the deeper water and the reds are always moving throw the northern west point of the pensacola pass.. 



Then you can either use hand sized pinfish, jigs, or cut mullet for some success. Fish a Carolina rig with 1-3oz lead depending on current, swivel, then 20-50lb fluorocarbon, 1/0-3/0 circle hook.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Joins us some time. I normally fish every Friday night.


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *konz (10/19/2009)*Joins us some time. I normally fish every Friday night.


LOL He said that he was tired of not catching fish, Ray. We need to get something decent at least 1 more time before we start advertising the guiding service :banghead


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *covertfisherman (10/19/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *konz (10/19/2009)*Joins us some time. I normally fish every Friday night.
> ...




Oh, did he say GAR?? I thought he was asking for redfish oke


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *drifterfisher (10/18/2009)*ive fished with every type of bait i can find for the last 3 years on bob sikes bridge and have yet to hook a red fish or anything big :banghead but i will not give up after seeing pics of last nights haul at 3mb i will continue my pursuit of a red fish


Youshould be using a carolina rig, and I assume you know what that is. live or fresh shrimp work well, or fresh white trout cut bait. If those arent available, try a live elwy or pinfish.

If you need advice specifically for Bob Sykes, I would listen Konz or Covertfisherman. They sure seem to spend a lot of time catching them out there. AND, they can show you how land land one of those nasty a$$ gar


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

thanks guys i went out there last night cariolina rigged and was spooled out 5 yes five times once was with 20# vanish on a 560 slammer, tightened the drag till it broke by then i was out of line and some guy had some 30#and i bought his whole spool but i never did get another bite buy something big i think the last one was a shark cause i took that pole to destin and brought in three 38" and better reds there and had no trouble same guywho sold me the line broughtin a 35"red with a 4' ugly stick with the 30# on it tomorrow night i will be out there if anybody wants to meet me


----------



## bridge_brawler (Oct 15, 2009)

> *drifterfisher (10/19/2009)*thanks guys i went out there last night cariolina rigged and was spooled out 5 yes five times once was with 20# vanish on a 560 slammer, tightened the drag till it broke by then i was out of line


Just a suggestion. But I would try out 20 or 30# powerpro.Expensive but you can put alot more line on your reel. That 560 can only hold about 240yds of 15#.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

Winter is definitely a good time for the bull reds. Use a carolina rig with enough weight to hold the bottom and throw it just past the pilings or in between them. Small live pinfish work the best in the winter.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I never fish on Sikes, that place is a trash hole that is full of shady dudes keeping illegal fish and throwing trash everywhere. There are always stingrays, pufferfish, and remoras lying around and the bite isn't exactly great out there


----------



## katz (Mar 20, 2008)

i agree with that on bob sk bridge..and t-peir getting alittle shaded also'''hoging the whole peir:doh


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

alright guys dont slam the bridge i like it cause you can always find a place to fish without being on top of the other guy and dont you go to the local convience store even though there is shady guys there selling illegal drugs? anyway went last nite caught around 100 trout and finally got a red on line that held up <i love 65lb power pro> got him up measured him at 37" and lowered him back down in the net took him about 10 seconds to swim off my scale only goes to 13lbs and it was bottomed out anyway im going to my aunts today to have a fish fry with the family the the fair tonite with the kids hopefully i can fish tomorrow again


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats nice that you like Sikes but you really should try out some other public spots where the fishing is better and people are nicer and dont just go commercial fishing for white trout.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad to hear that your catching some fish Driftfisher. I'll take you up on your offer, and I don't care if we fish on Bob Sykes. It's actually a good place for winter fishing. If anyone doesn't believe me, I have pictures. 

If questionable people are the thing stopping you from going to bob sykes.........you better not go to any public access fishing hole......hahahaha. Except for the base pier. I'm sure it's a lot cleaner than most other places. I do hate that people leave fish to die....it's ignorant and I kick them back in when I walk down. Nothing goes to waste in that water!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

You understand me well Konz


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

went last night caught a 38" red and a 2.5# blue and around 20 trout and a huge sea shell ill get pics up this afternoon


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

went last night and landed five reds none that were keepers and broke a rod and was out there friday and broke a rod on a large fish of unknown speices well it broke the rod and powerpro 65# im thinking a large shark the rod was an 8' tsunami med/hvy action was an awesome fight for a few minutes


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

Keep it up driftfisher!! I like to be on shore when i am fishing land locked. Might want to check out Ft. Pickens! Go check out hot spots in gulf breeze they will give great hands on advice.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

went to sikes last night and got skunked but i did sell a pier cart so now i can build another and if anybody wants one hit me up there was a few bigones caught a guy close to me broke his rod so the last three times ive had or seen a rod broken fun but expensive times


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

Keep up the good fishing. Sounds like fun.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

> *drifterfisher (11/3/2009)*went to sikes last night and got skunked but i did sell a pier cart so now i can build another and if anybody wants one hit me up there was a few bigones caught a guy close to me broke his rod so the last three times ive had or seen a rod broken fun but expensive times


You could start a new report for your next fishing trip, If you wanted.


----------

